#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Gescheiden vrouw zoekt een marokkaanse man voor trouwen

## Rifia karima

ben op zoek naar een lief marokkaanse man om mee te trouwen leeftijd moet tussen (24tot33) ik doe niet aan relatie's wil gelijk trouwen inchallah wil geen haram

----------


## Koekie81

Salaam zuster..

ik ben ook op zoek om te trouwen inchalah.
Mijn leeftijd is 33jr en kom uit Den-Haag.
stuur me anders een p.m om kennis te maken.

gheir inchalah..

----------


## Litami

assalam aleykoum

----------


## Samir33

Salamwalikom ik zoek graag 2e vrouw heb je inteessen stuur mij een bp

----------


## Rifia karima

Upppp

----------


## s&s

Salamoelikoem. Ik ben een gescheiden man van 33. Ik heb 2 kinderen die ik 40% heb. Ik doe alles zelf en doe het met liefde. Daarnaast zoek ik wel een wederhelft inshallah om samen gelukkig te zijn. Ik heb een goede baan en een goede opleiding. Je kunt me een pb sturen om te kijken of het klikt inshallah. Alikoemsalam.

----------


## Rifia karima

Uuuup

----------


## Rifia karima

Uuppu

----------


## issa3639

slm 
ik ben geintresseerd.

----------


## gast uit nl

Salaam Karima,

Alles goed?

Hoe oud ben jij als ik vragen mag?

Stuur mij Prive als je wilt.

Mvg,

----------


## gast uit nl

Salaam Karima,

Alles goed?

Hoe oud ben jij als ik vragen mag?

Stuur mij Prive als je wilt.

Mvg,

----------


## issa3639

slm

ik ben issa 37j en zou graag iets meer willen weten van je als je geintresseerd bent

----------


## Deal

Mr. Magnum is not amused.

----------


## Rifia karima

Uuuuuupp

----------


## Rida-be-Cool

je flest de boel

----------


## _Desiderium_

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...nederland.html

----------


## Rifia karima

Pppppppp

----------


## karim75

hallo karima ik ben ok karim lief je nog is grapj ohh...

----------


## saidie

Salam :
Ik ben ook gescheiden en ik ben 39 jaar oud

----------


## Rifia karima

Upppppppppp

----------


## JamelAa

Salaam het is jammer dat j bent gescheiden bent en veel ellende hebt of had meegemaakt maar zijn je problemen of j scheiding echt rond

----------


## salih_niceguy

Salaam oelikoum zuster alles goed ik hoop het wel ik heb je bericht gelezen ik kan me vinden in wat je hebt geplaatst dus ja mocht je nog vrijgezel zijn en interesse hebben dan hoor ik graag van je salaam oelikoum

----------


## amejaou

Hi ik ben 34.. pm me

----------


## amejaou

Hallo. Pm
Pm
Pm

----------


## saiid11

ik weet niet of jij nog zoek bent maar mocht dat zo zijn 
dan mag je mij een mailtje sturen [email protected]

----------


## Hamidmadani

Goedemorgen Ik zou ook graag willen trouwens zou graag iets meer van je te weten willen komen Mvg Hamid

----------


## Eric de Blois

> ben op zoek naar een lief marokkaanse man om mee te trouwen leeftijd moet tussen (24tot33) ik doe niet aan relatie's wil gelijk trouwen inchallah wil geen haram


haha, meteen trouwen. Geen tijd om elkaar te leren kennen. De volgende scheiding is al in zicht.

----------


## Weegschaaltje

> haha, meteen trouwen. Geen tijd om elkaar te leren kennen. De volgende scheiding is al in zicht.


Eric, 

Als jij er niets van snapt hou dan gewoon je reacties voor je! Ze zijn niet van belang hier.

----------


## karim37

> ben op zoek naar een lief marokkaanse man om mee te trouwen leeftijd moet tussen (24tot33) ik doe niet aan relatie's wil gelijk trouwen inchallah wil geen haram


Hallo Karima, alles goed met jou? Ik las jou oproepje en was benieuwd of je de ware voor jou al hebt gevonden?
Zo niet,zou ik deze dame graag wat beter willen leren kennen. mvg Karim

----------


## AbdelKarimm

Stuur mij

[email protected]

----------


## karim37

hallo,en u bent?

----------


## saiid11

ik ben een marokaanse man die wilt trouwen inchallah 

kunnen wij mischien verder mailen [email protected],com

----------


## adiiltje

SalaM alaikoum bent u nog op zoek

----------


## Majid29

Ik ben 29 denk ook aan trouwen

----------


## Jamal2017

> ben op zoek naar een lief marokkaanse man om mee te trouwen leeftijd moet tussen (24tot33) ik doe niet aan relatie's wil gelijk trouwen inchallah wil geen haram



Wilt u man hier of uit Marokko. ?????

----------


## mohamed1986

salam karima ,
ben je nog steeds op zoek? zo ja ik ben ook op zoek en ben 30 jr oud als je bent genteresseerd stuur me dan een prive bericht .
groetjes mohamed

----------


## Mohammed....

app me op 0644494489

----------


## anoniem33

hey ben je nog geinteresseerd laat mij weten

----------

